# S31 Daytona 1 pkg and SP00 exclusive color?



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

So I got an email from my audi guy about the first S3 they have coming in, he gave me the inventory readout below. My question is, what does the S31 Daytona 1 pkg indicate and what is the SP00 exclusive color? Is this simply the standard launch edition (and what is that?) I guess I could ask him, but we know more and better here right?  hehe!


Model Year:
2015

Model:
8VS51L
S3 SEDAN 2.0T QUATTRO S TRONIC

Exterior Color:
SP00
AUDI EXCLUSIVE COLOR

Interior Color:
FA
BLACK/MAGMA RED

Options:
3CN
CARGO NET

3GH
GROCERY HOOKS

6W3
FRONT LICENSE PLATE - HOLDER

AMI
IPOD CABLE FOR AUDI MUSIC INTERFACE - NO CHARGE

ATT
AUDI CONNECT - ATT

PCU
DRIVER ASSISTANCE PACKAGE

PNK
AUDI MMI NAVIGATION PLUS

S31
DAYTONA 1 PACKAGE

Estimated Total MSRP
$49,720
----------------------------------


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

Daytona Grey is an Audi Exclusive Color.


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

twenzel said:


> Daytona Grey is an Audi Exclusive Color.


ahhh yes that makes sense, of course. Thanks! I just googled some Daytona Grey, nice.


----------



## RayAinsw (May 2, 2002)

*Pkg contents*

According to the window sticker on the S3 at the Dealer:

2015 S3 Daytona 1 package

Daytona Gray pearl effect paint
Black/Magma Red interior
LED headlights w/LED DRLs
5-double spoke Star-design wheels, anthracite polished
Summer tires
Audi magnetic ride
Red brake calipers

[[ the wheels \ tires are the 19” ]]
Edit: MSRP $3,500


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

RayAinsw said:


> According to the window sticker on the S3 at the Dealer:
> 
> 2015 S3 Daytona 1 package
> 
> ...


wow great package!!


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

RayAinsw said:


> According to the window sticker on the S3 at the Dealer:
> 
> 2015 S3 Daytona 1 package
> 
> ...


Yep this is the 'launch edition'. It is labeled the Daytona package on the window label. I basically got the same thing but with prestige package to include B&O and convenience package.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

Ricky11 said:


> Yep this is the 'launch edition'. It is labeled the Daytona package on the window label. I basically got the same thing but with prestige package to include B&O and convenience package.


How were you able to get the launch edition with Prestige? I thought they were all preconfigured the same?


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

chrixx said:


> How were you able to get the launch edition with Prestige? I thought they were all preconfigured the same?


You're right. As far as I know they were all premium plus. I had build a prestige in Daytona gray, magma red, red calipers, 19 performance package before ever knowing it would become a launch edition/Daytona package.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

Ricky11 said:


> You're right. As far as I know they were all premium plus. I had build a prestige in Daytona gray, magma red, red calipers, 19 performance package before ever knowing it would become a launch edition/Daytona package.


So you paid $3900 for the colour? The launch editions are a good deal because you don't have to pay for the Audi Exclusive colour.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

chrixx said:


> So you paid $3900 for the colour? The launch editions are a good deal because you don't have to pay for the Audi Exclusive colour.


Nope, I was lucky. I had requested this build before it was a launch edition and Daytona gray was going to be offered for MY15. After requesting it, it was decided to remove it from MY15 paint and make a select few with the color as a launch edition. I just requested mine be built with WPT (Prestige). I'd post a picture of my window sticker but it won't allow me to post attachments :banghead:


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

In case it helps, I put the price breakdown for this package in the original comment below..helps understand joe it's a great deal on an Audi exclusive paint..




RayAinsw said:


> 2015 S3 Daytona 1 package
> 
> $550 - Daytona Gray pearl effect paint
> No cost - Black/Magma Red interior
> ...


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

Ricky, where are you? Gray was never an option for us when the order guides were available in the us.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

Ricky11 said:


> You're right. As far as I know they were all premium plus. I had build a prestige in Daytona gray, magma red, red calipers, 19 performance package before ever knowing it would become a launch edition/Daytona package.


I think I found your car!

http://www.audichantilly.com/new/Audi/2015-Audi-S3-eabc5d6b0a0a00020617fe3b64ad809a.htm


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

EGainer said:


> Ricky, where are you? Gray was never an option for us when the order guides were available in the us.


You're right. Daytona gray was being considered for standard paint for My15 then it became a launch edition only paint. To put it simply..

If you want Daytona gray:
Option 1) Ask your dealer to find you an unallocated launch edition. It's pre-configured and a premium plus trim. 
Option 2) Order it audi exclusive 
Option 3) Wait to see if paints change for My16. This is a gamble.


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

anybody have pictures of the launch edition/Daytona package yet? My dealer said I can order this with the Prestige trim level, would like to see the color combination before I commit. I test drove a Sepang Premiun Plus S3 today, Color looks great but I wanted something different since my R8 is Sepang.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTT said:


> anybody have pictures of the launch edition/Daytona package yet? My dealer said I can order this with the Prestige trim level, would like to see the color combination before I commit. I test drove a Sepang Premiun Plus S3 today, Color looks great but I wanted something different since my R8 is Sepang.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7030884-Daytona-Launch-Edition-Pics-(and-Cabriolet)


----------

